# The second annual Camp Lucy on Lake Ossipee, NH



## S-Dog's Mom (Jan 9, 2009)

SUCH a bummer... There is a DockDogs event in Rochester (originally listed as Deerfield) NH, and we have plans to attend. Looks like a WONDERFUL event that I would have LOVED to attend!

By the way... Welcome to the forum! Nice to see fellow New Englanders!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

bumping up


----------



## Chandler (Mar 31, 2008)

*Camp Lucy*

S-Dogs Mom....Thanks! I hope it's as good as last year! We have the same Chef so I know the food will be awesome...As long as the weather holds out, we'll be stylin'.
We have plenty of room if anyone else is interested and I've added reknown dog behaviorist Dee Ganley to do two presentations on Friday.

Chan


----------

